# Scottsdale Culinary Institute



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

....i found that this school offers a bachelors in culinary arts management and on a website ranking on.......chef2chef.com i believe it was ranked #10 out of 100 schools, can anyone give me any information on this school? im looking at the LCB Las Vegas and Oregon Coast Culinary Institute as well.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I haven't heard anything current about them. In the past, SCI has always been spoken highly of. Don't pay attention to chef2chef rankings; those are determined by votes cast by anybody. For example, Johnson and Wales' Charleston campus is rated #3 and it doesn't even exist anymore.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

I have always heard of the Scottsdale Culinary Institute being held in high regards. I went to a Le Cordon Bleu school and SCI was one that was regarded as one of the better ones...

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

hey robert, what school did you attend? and was that school a good one?


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello,
I attended Western Culinary Institute in Portland Oregon. It is also a Le Cordon Bleu School. I had a few problems with the actually management of the school but ended up with a GREAT chef. So it can depend a great deal on who your chef will be and not just the school...WCI was overall a good but not great school...but it is in a nice area and cheaper area to live...I still know some of the chefs there and most of the ones for pastry and baking are pretty good right now...

Are you doing culinary or pastry?

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh are you going for the Management program?

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

I was going for the culinary degree, but i was wondering what the management program consists of.............

by the way i was checking out a school called Oregon Coast Culinary Institute in coos bay oregon, i was thinking of going there cuz its cheaper and its 2 hours from where my girlfriends parents live, BUT i hear there is not much there, do you know anything about this school?


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

I saw another post of yours asking about it and I checked it out...the site wasn't really good so that always turns me off to the school...it could be a good school but I'm not sure...the only downside is that it isn't known very well...but that can be overcome if they have good chefs...
Have you considered PCI, professional culinary institute? It is in San Jose, California. If you are looking for different areas I would suggest looking them up. They have a great system of schooling there...
www.pcichef.com

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

as a matter of fact robert the PCI is sending me information! But i guess OCCI is rather new and hasnt really established themselves yet and from what i hear there isnt much in the area, oh well.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Sounds good...check out that info from PCI....they are a good school...let us know what you decide...

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## mlansing (Dec 21, 2006)

What about The Western Culinary Institute in the area which aguynamedrobert recommend. Have you made a decision yet?


----------



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

Western Culinary sounds like a great school and there are tttttooooooo many to choose from. I have my eye on LBC LAS VEGAS because the opprotunity over there, with all the casinos and resorts, i would LOVE the externship and employment. LBC in Pasadena Ca because its close to home and in LA county (like LV it also would have good opprotunity), Scottsdale for the bachelors program and OCCI because my girlfriends parents live 2 hours from there and we can be close to them (but thats the school i expect not to go to). Theres just so much going on in my head choosing but my top choices right now are the Las Vegas and Pasadena schools. Ill see how the PCI school is also but i have yet to talk to anyone there or recieve any info.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

What do you hope to start school?

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

i hope to start later this year, around august perhaps


----------



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey Robert

I recieved my catalog and dvd from PCI in the mail. I am pretty impressed with the school, the catalog is your basic catalog to any school but the dvd they sent really showed how they teached compared to the other schools and how students learned better from the chefs demonstrations compared to other schools. I WILL put this school in consideration.


----------

